# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  اهـــــــــــــــــــــداء الى شيكـــــــــــو مدريد وبقية مشجعى (قرش مدريد) - خموا وصروا ؟؟

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*قـــــــــــــــــــــــــولوا واااااااااحد ...


&feature=player_embedded
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الى جميع الاخوة المدريدية وبالاخص الثنائي شيكو المدريدي ومعتصم الصايم بلو راسكم العاصفة اقتربت

دقسة دقستين زي بتاعت ملقه وهوب نسيطر على القمة
نزيف النقاط بدا والقادم احلى واجمل

بس خلي بالك من كازولا :wavey::wavey::wavey:
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كاسياس طار ووقع وماطار طائر وارتفع الا كما طار وقع



*

----------


## ارخبيل

*يوم 21/3 امام فيا ريال
يكون باقى ستة نقاط
يوم 8/4/2012 امام فالنسيا 
يكون باقى ثلاثة ناقاط
يوم 21/4/2012 امام الكبير
يكون الكبير فى المقدمة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لسا الفرق شاسع ياكسلاوي 
وتاني مافي دقسات باذن الله 
انتو البلو راسكم للميلان 
والله ابره زعلان منكم زعل وقال هذه المباراه مسؤليته الشخصيه تهئ تهئ تهئ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رفض جوزيه مورينيو المدير الفني البرتغالي لريال مدريد، توجيه النقد  للاعبيه عقب التعادل الذي أدركه مالاجا في الدقيقة 90 من المباراة التي  جمعت بين الفريقين اليوم الأحد ضمن منافسات الأسبوع الثامن والعشرين من  الدوري الإسباني (الليجا) في سانتياجو برنابيو.
وقال مورينيو في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد عقب اللقاء ونقله الموقع الرسمي  للنادي الملكي "لا أملك سبباً وحيداً في توجيه النقد للاعبين.. التعادل في  مباراة أمر طبيعي".
وسجل كازورلا هدف التعادل من ركلة حرة مباشرة في الدقيقة 90، ليصدم جماهير الريال ويقلص الفارق مع برشلونة إلى 8 نقاط.
وعن هدف كازورلا، علق الملقب بالاستثنائي "إنه هدف مذهل".
وأكمل المدرب "لقد فشلنا في تسجيل هدف ثان، ولكن علينا أن نواصل العمل..  لدينا مباراة يوم الأربعاء مع فياريال في المدريجال ومازال هناك عشر  مباريات في الليجا".
واختتم المو "لقد سيطرنا على الشوط الثاني بالكامل.. والتعادل في مباراة شيء طبيعي".

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بلثلونا وبث
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

لسا الفرق شاسع ياكسلاوي 
وتاني مافي دقسات باذن الله 
انتو البلو راسكم للميلان 
والله ابره زعلان منكم زعل وقال هذه المباراه مسؤليته الشخصيه تهئ تهئ تهئ 




الدقسات كتيره يامورتا
وبكره افكرك
ابرا ده في الجيب ياحبيب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

يوم 21/3 امام فيا ريال
يكون باقى ستة نقاط
يوم 8/4/2012 امام فالنسيا 
يكون باقى ثلاثة ناقاط
يوم 21/4/2012 امام الكبير
يكون الكبير فى المقدمة



ياارخبيل يوم 21 أبريل يوم القفز على الصدارة ورجوع الحق لاصحابه
وبداية البكا في العاصمة الاسبانية
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

يوم 21/3 امام فيا ريال
يكون باقى ستة نقاط
يوم 8/4/2012 امام فالنسيا 
يكون باقى ثلاثة ناقاط
يوم 21/4/2012 امام الكبير
يكون الكبير فى المقدمة



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله ياارخبيل اخوي انتو بتحلمو حلم 


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تم دمج الموضعين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

يوم 21/3 امام فيا ريال
يكون باقى ستة نقاط
يوم 8/4/2012 امام فالنسيا 
يكون باقى ثلاثة ناقاط
يوم 21/4/2012 امام الكبير
يكون الكبير فى المقدمة




و هنالك اشبيلية الطامح لمركز اوروبي
و اتلتكو مدريد لرد الخسارة في الذهاب ( ديربي فالكاو )
و ان لاخشى على الهلكي من العملاق البافاري  المثلثي الرهيب ( روبن و ريبري و غوميز + اشتايقر و كروز و مولر + 4 / نويرا )
انه المد البافاري القادم و دفاع الهلكي السيئ بروح فيها  
مانشيت : ميونخ على ملعبه الارينا الي نهائي الابطال  .

*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*


بدأ القلق يدب في نفوس مشجعي "ريال مدريد" رغم أنهم لم يكونوا في حاجةٍ إلى ذلك بعد وقوعهم في فخ التعادل على أرضهم بنتيجة "1-1" مع "ملقا" .

صحيفة "آس" المدريدية وبعد إنخفاض الفارق النقطي لحد "8 نقاط" بدأت تفكر في المواجهات المعقدة التي يمكن لتلك الفرق أن تعمل على خطف بعض النقاط من فريقها , فحددتها بـ "4 مواجهات" تتمثل في "أوساسونا" , "أتليتكو مدريد" , "برشلونه" و "أتليتك بيلباو" وهي تمثل أصعب "12 نقطة" , وبطبيعة الحال تبرز مواجهة البارسا في الجولة "35" كأصعبها على الإطلاق بحكم أنها ضد المنافس المباشر .

وسيعمل الفريق المدريدي على مواجهة "فياريال" و "ريال سوسيداد" مابين يومي الأربعاء والسبت , مقابل مواجهة البارسا لفريقي "غرناطه" و "مايوركا" بين الثلاثاء والسبت , بعد ذلك سيواجه الفريق المدريدي مباريات معقدة ضد "أوساسونا" في "بامبلونا" ومن ثم "فالنسيا" في "سانتياغو بيرنابو" ومن ثم "أتليتكو مدريد" في "فيسنتي كالديرون" , بينما البارسا سيتوجه للقاء "أتليتك بيلباو" في "كامب نو" ثم سيواجه "سرقسطه" في أرضه وبعدها سيحتضن "خيتافي" .

المشكلة التي تواجه "مدريد" أنه سيلعب "5" من مبارياته المتبقية في "بيرنابو" مقابل "6" بالخارج , والعكس للبارسا الذي سيكون أثقل الخصوم عليه "ملقا" و "إسبانيول" وربما "بيلباو" كذلك , ولربما ستكون أعقد مباراة على البارسا هي التي سيواجه فيها "ريال بيتيس" في أرضه وهي التي يعوّل عليها الجمهور المدريدي كثيراً لعرقلة البارسا . إنتهى قول اس المدريدية .

( الجماعة تناسو مباراة الريال ضد البارسا و لم يذكروها من ضم الاثقل على البارسا ههههههههه  ’’ رحم الله امرئً عرف قدر نفسه ’’ ) 
الملكي (الهلكي) في عذاب بارسا بيب و البرغوث ميسي دفنو تاريخه بالتراب 

تحياتي  أبو نور  ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو(ميسي)
					


( الجماعة تناسو مباراة الريال ضد البارسا و لم يذكروها من ضم الاثقل على البارسا ههههههههه  ’’ رحم الله امرئً عرف قدر نفسه ’’ ) 
الملكي (الهلكي) في عذاب بارسا بيب و البرغوث ميسي دفنو تاريخه بالتراب 

تحياتي  أبو نور  ...






ماناسين بس عارفين نتيجتها عشان كده مامهتمين بيها
مغلوبين مغلوبين
*

----------


## Deimos

*You are dreaming

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*كم انت كبير يا مدريد افرحتهم 





والله عشان حركاتكم دى انا امبارح ما ظهرته ليكم ومتوقع منشور زى ده 

ياخ قووووووووووووووول تانى اتعادلنا والله الكاس ده لو بقى رئيس الاتحاد الاسبانى معتصم جعفر ما بديكم ليهو فكونا يا فشلوناب يا وهم

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*يا ميدو انا ما قلت ليكم انتظروا شوية وحاتشوفوا الجلافيط ديل في اللفة سينهاروا سينهاروا انهيار الهلال مع ماذمبي:101::101::101:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المارنغي و بس 

الملكي يظل ملكي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فرحانيين كده والفرق ثمانية نقاط فعلاً ملك يا ريال 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

فرحانيين كده والفرق ثمانية نقاط فعلاً ملك يا ريال 




اها بعد تعادل فياريال يكون الفرق كم ؟؟ 

قوووووووووول انت بقى ...؟؟؟
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

كم انت كبير يا مدريد افرحتهم 





والله عشان حركاتكم دى انا امبارح ما ظهرته ليكم ومتوقع منشور زى ده 

ياخ قووووووووووووووول تانى اتعادلنا والله الكاس ده لو بقى رئيس الاتحاد الاسبانى معتصم جعفر ما بديكم ليهو فكونا يا فشلوناب يا وهم





لسة مصر على الكلام دا ؟؟ :ANSmile33:
*

----------

